# Access to good recordings



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

A bit annoyed again today trying to find Blomstedt conducting the SFSO in Nielsen's symphonies. Although it appears to be top recommendation for these works it is not on itunes. Neither is the Szell/Raskin recording of Mahler 4, which I was looking for recently (I got Bernstein conducting NY Phil instead ). I know they can't have everything but really - they do account for an enormous amount of music sales. They should do their research more or, do they not have access to certain labels etc? 

It means buying on Amazon or somewhere and getting the CD delivered - more expensive too.


----------



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

Newbury Comics sells them. www.newburycomics.com


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jaibyrne said:


> A bit annoyed again today trying to find Blomstedt conducting the SFSO in Nielsen's symphonies. Although it appears to be top recommendation for these works it is not on itunes. Neither is the Szell/Raskin recording of Mahler 4, which I was looking for recently (I got Bernstein conducting NY Phil instead ). I know they can't have everything but really - they do account for an enormous amount of music sales. They should do their research more or, do they not have access to certain labels etc?
> 
> It means buying on Amazon or somewhere and getting the CD delivered - more expensive too.


Are you aware of Amazon Marketplace sellers? They sell the CDs cheaper than Amazon. I seldom buy directly from Amazon, because they hardly ever have the best price.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for that. Never heard of them.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jaibyrne said:


> Thanks for that. Never heard of them.


You never heard of Amazon or Amazon Marketplace sellers?


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

I never heard of _it_... 'it' being Marketplace Sellers.


----------



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

I did forget to mention that the Szell Mahler 4rth has been out of print in the USA for at least a few years now, but is readily available in the UK.


----------

